# black lace DT x Cellophane HM



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

Ive been waiting for this day so badly. The egg eating black lace male, Crusader, has begun to rear his fry. If he continues this way, i'll pair him with the melano female in two weeks and work on the SB line. I expect from this spawn: solid black, black butterfly, and/or black multis.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Hallelujah, how many mommy's and daddy's did you go through XD
Good luck, I will be watching


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

My my what a beautiful pair.
The babies are going to look amazing!


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

many of the fry were deformed..short, stubby bodies, or a huge dip in the spine, but he still took care of them until i fed him. Then he just ate them. Bad mistake. I'll try the pair again at the end of the month, and start conditioning him for the black female :/


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Yeah, I've heard from some people that if you feed the male while he's caring for the nest, it might cause him to eat some of the fry. It's best to wait until after you take him out once the fry are free-swimming after a few days after hatching.


----------

